# Fuel filter for Xtrail



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am curious if anyone has replaced the fuel or gas filter in the X trail. Nissan does not sell the part, but I found a couple of how to videos. The Aussie one on Youtube





shows a part Ryco Z678. However that does not seem easily available in Canada, and its pricey shipped from Australia.
Found out that part is shared with Maximas from 02 on. Good old RockAuto has a Beck arnley one for an 03 for 13.46 cdn, but its not showing up in the X trail section.
The pic looks to be the right part.
2003 NISSAN MAXIMA 3.5L V6 Fuel Pump Filter | RockAuto


Anyhow, when do people think this should be done? Dealer says its only replaced with the entire pump unit. Of course one of the reasons that would fail would be a clogged or restrictive filter....
So now that mine is 10 years old with 176,000 kms --which has been 80% city driving---I think this might be wise to do. Curious what others may think.:nerd:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

16400-2Y505 | Genuine Nissan #164002Y505 FILTER ASSY-FUEL

Should be correct oe nissan part. diagram matches up. Also used on infiniti g35 and i35.

And partsouq has the rest of related part numbers

https://partsouq.com/en/catalog/gen...SmkrJxh2a15ZawZ-WBxE$&vid=851&cid=7&uid=40538

Which confirms the part is good for cdn x trails. Gotta love the detective work required to find some parts.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve changed a fuel filter once,it was on a gm and it was very accessible. There was a gas station near me that didn't had good ⛽ and after talking with a mechanic i stopped going there.
Unless i m really bored and want to play inside the gas tank that would be the thing to do. 
You 'll notice the loss of power if the filter is clogged.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
Thanks for the answer. I am actually surprised how hard it is to get a definitive answer on this. Supposedly its a lifetime filter but what does lifetime mean? Past warranty? Or, is it when the system goes bad, that is supposed to be the end of the car's useful life. This is a filter we are taking about. In my mind there is degradation over time until it no longer functions properly. At that point it can cause strain and damage to the pump, as well as ruining the injectors. I guess I am wondering how long and at what efficiency it can function at after 10 years of useage? I would be hoping to get extra life out of my fuel pump and injectors, and to forestall problems related to it down the road that may not be that obvious to diagnose.
I may wait until next spring or summer but I think I will do this myself. 
I thought you had opened yours up when you were trying to fix your gas level float? Did you get that working?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi Quad
I didn't checked my fuel filter,i ve just opened the pump side tried to check the float and put it back in.
The level float in the other side was easier to remove and that was the one I ve checked.

As for the filter, i don t think it will damage the injectors if it get clogged. The pump will work harder and if there's not enough fuel in the tank to cool it down,it will burn.
If you always had good quality gas,i wouldn't worry. Those places have fuel filters in their reservoirs.

My exxy is parked on the driveway until i sell my civic or the snow falls. I couldn't test the fuel level as it should be. Winter tires are ready on the exxy and i m still going to work with the motorcycle lol.

I ve announced my civic on kijiji in Ottawa,Gatineau region and already two scammers contacted me lol.



envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Beware those Gatineau scammers. I went through that twelve years ago with my wife's 1992 Civic. Fortunately it sold quickly but not before a couple of greaseballs payed a visit.

No huge rush for the filter seeing Nissan doesn<t say to change it ever. Still might prolong the life of the pump. 

Good luck with the sale, and may the biking weather continue.


----------

